# Replacing an 11 year old gas boiler



## peteb (16 Jan 2017)

Hi Folks

I posted here before and the advice was useful.  Had the boiler serviced last week and the upshot is that it needs replacing.  

Any recommendations as to a boiler type and someone to do it? I obviously dont want cheap.  But dont really want to pay more than 2k either.  (new baby on the way.  Second one!!) 

current boiler is a SIME with no controls.  Just a thermostat downstairs.  Its a 3 bed house.   Is it worth getting zone controls?  Does it cost a lot more?  

thanks


----------



## peteb (7 Mar 2017)

ok.  I'm revisiting and bumping this.  I'm considering getting an 18KW Ideal logic gas boiler with full chemical power flush (suitable for a standard 3-4 bedroom home) € 1650. comes with a 5 year warranty.  Any opinions on this boiler?

Also on controls on the immersion so the immersion heats the water.  Is it more economical to use the immersion and electricity or the gas boiler with heat turned down?  Would have thought gas was cheaper.


----------



## Shallow Hal (9 Mar 2017)

We replaced our gas boiler about 3 yrs ago,we installed a Vaillant EcoTec Plus 618 Condenser boiler,cost us €1800,really good boiler,very quiet and the heat output is great for our 4 bed semi and has the capacity if we ever got the attic converted.


----------



## Wexfordman (21 Oct 2017)

Just saw that and something worth considering when upgrading any heating or insulation in your house.

Electric Ireland give you credit against your bills whenever you upgrade your heating system, controls it insulation.

We got 364 credit from them a few weeks back after we got our walls pumped and attic insulation increased, and that's in top of the Seai grant. There is also a credit for replacing your boiler, but we missed that at the time.

Also, with regards to heating cibtriks electric Ireland will provide a nest thermostat okus installation for 130 euro (the stat costs I think 280 alone if you were to buy elsewhere (

Some serious money to be saved here if you are thinking if upgrading


----------



## shweeney (23 Oct 2017)

peteb said:


> Also on controls on the immersion so the immersion heats the water. Is it more economical to use the immersion and electricity or the gas boiler with heat turned down? Would have thought gas was cheaper.



Assuming your heating system has a "Hot Water" zone, gas is cheaper, probably less than half the price of using the immersion. If you don't have a separate zone for the water, then it's impossible to say, it may still be cheaper but you'll be heating your entire house at the same time. In the Summer you could turn all the radiators off, so you're only heating the pipes going to the water cylinder. You should definitely get the house zoned when putting the new boiler in if it doesn't add too much to the cost (and you can claim a grant for upgrading your heating controls in this way).


----------



## allencat3 (2 Nov 2017)

Hi all, at the moment  we are planning to upgrade our 10-year old Baxi gas boiler. The salesperson recommended  Ariston as most efficient over others, and Climote for heating controls (2 zone - c/heating and water). Have checked with local plumb centres io see if they're stocked with spare parts for Ariston but not so, only Dublin city. Just found out that Energia displays Ariston in its advertising. Wonder if any of you use Ariston ? thanks


----------



## Curlywurly (16 Mar 2018)

@allencat3
Did you replace the Baxi boiler yet? If so what did you go with and how are you finding it?
Also how much did it cost? I have a Baxi Solo that was installed in 2010 and is giving me endless trouble. Have been told now that Baxi condenser boilers are not good and my one has been taken off the market so parts are no longer available. I am shocked at how little use it got considering I had my previous Potterton gas boiler for 18 years. Think it's all a gimmick saying condenser boilers are more efficient!
Anyway I cannot believe the difference in prices I have received and the different stories I am being told. Am really anxious that I make the right decision as could not afford to have another costly disaster.
I am in a 3 bed house and have 9 rads. Have been told by one company A 15kw would be sufficient, another said 18 kw and a third said 24 kw. Prices varying from €2925, €2630 & €2680 and extra €150-€250 for earth bonding
Any help would really be appreciated as boiler only working intermittently and never in really cold weather!


----------



## Thirsty (21 Mar 2018)

> Electric Ireland give you credit against your bills whenever you upgrade your heating system, controls it insulation.


This only seems to apply if you have the work carried out by their specified suppliers.  Not to sound cynical but I suspect you are still paying for the 'credit'.


----------

